# Non Latex Theraband



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

A friend of mine is a physical therapist. I asked him if they used any Theraband and he said all that he had was used strips except a brand new roll of Blue. Being as I typically shoot small ammo .177 bb's and 1/4" I told him I asked him if I could get some. He brought me a 3 foot strip. I looked at it briefly and stuck it with my other elastics. I got the small roll out today to cut some bands and noticed that it says "Non-Latex". I didn't know there was such a thing. Well to make a long story short (sort of anyway) I went ahead and cut my bands and tied them onto one of my natty's and took it out for a spin. I don't have a chrony but my soda can test (lining up several soda cans one behind the other and shooting them from a distance of 10 feet yielded comparable results to my Latex TBB. So we will have to see how well it holds up. Have any of you folks out there in Slingshot Land had any experience with this band material? What are your opinions?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing other members views on this elastic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not sure,i will have to dig out the roll of blue that I have,i use it for BB's mostly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Non Latex exercise band from Hygenic (theraband),is not bad at all. I still have some. I tried it when it first came out about 10 years ago

Not as fast as regular but it lasted quite long. I tried the black. I will say one thing, don't get any glue or nail polish near it -it melts! I use a tiny bit of nail polish to seal my square knots on the string I use to tie the bands to the pouch.

Use a constrictor knot instead. You don't need any kind of seal with a constrictor.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

well cant find Any markings on the blue i have left,but with BB's it has lasted hmmm probably 12-1300 shots and been on there for almost a year,so i dont know,lol.


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

skarrd said:


> well cant find Any markings on the blue i have left,but with BB's it has lasted hmmm probably 12-1300 shots and been on there for almost a year,so i dont know,lol.


The one thing that I noticed about the non-latex is it appears to have a little texture to it where as the latex formula does not.


----------



## Deltaboy84 (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks I need to make some bands!


----------

